# Asus GTX 1080 Ti STrix EK Wasserblock



## Spoti (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo

ich habe ein tolles Problem. 

Ich habe eine Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix und habe sie nach Erhalt ausgiebig in meinem PC getestet. Alles Super Karte ruhig alles läuft.

So.....nun habe ich den Luftkühler demontiert und von EK Waterblocks den passenden Wasserkühler und die Backplate montiert. Ging alles relativ gut. Neuen rechner auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet und karte in den Kreislauf eingebunden Pc gestartet alles Tutti...schön ruhig alles klasse.... Windows installiert etc etc etc was man halt so macht. 

Jetzt zum Problem. Jetzt wollte ich spielen und was ist.....die Karte Fiept mich an....klassisches Spulenfiepen und das schon bei 30 FPS je mehr FPS ich einstelle desto höher wird das Spulenfiepen. Und echt laut.  Hmm aber mit dem Luftkühler war das Problem nicht.

Meine Frage jetzt wie kann es sein das die Karte mit Luftkühler Leise ist und mit dem Wasserblock fiept.

Ich dachte mir schreib ich mal den Caseking Support an und frage mal ob die ne Idee haben was das sein könnte und wie ich es behebe. Weil es wirklich laut ist.

Antwort: Zitat "Das ist normal"

ähm ja...was? wieso das....

noch ne Email geschrieben und gefragt ist das normal bei der Karte? Oder speziell mit diesem Wasserblock etc... ?

Antwort: Zitat: Hallo Herr .......
leider ist es normal wenn generell ein Wasserblock drauf gesetzt wird.
Mit freundlich grüßen .........


Ähm das würde ja komplett den sinn einer Silence Kühlung über den Haufen werfen.



Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrung oder kann mir eventuell Abhilfe verschaffen?

Gruß

Spoti


----------



## bisonigor (15. Mai 2017)

Hast du den Wasserblock direkt bei EKWB bestellt?


----------



## Spoti (15. Mai 2017)

Ja warum? Gibts ja hier noch nicht


----------



## bisonigor (15. Mai 2017)

Wie lang hat die Lieferung gedauert, ich hab auch einen bestellt.


----------



## Spoti (15. Mai 2017)

ewig.... hab am 23.april bestellt kam vor zwei tagen an. aber pass auf laut Caseking haste danach Spulenfiepen


kannst ja mal hier gucken 

[Worklog] Lian Li PC-O11 mit vertikaler GPU


----------



## Duke711 (15. Mai 2017)

Das Fiepen nichts mit dem Fullcoverkühler zu tun.


----------



## Spoti (15. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das Fiepen nichts mit dem Fullcoverkühler zu tun.



ja sag ich ja aber laut Caseking Support ist das normal wenn man einen Wasserblock auf die Graka baut... ich hab nicht schlecht geguckt als ich die Email gelesen habe... aber jetzt zum Problem warum Fiept sie erst seitdem der Block drauf ist? ich kann mir das Technisch nicht erklären.


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

Lies dir mal diesen Thread hier durch

extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü

Der Wasserblock kann scheinbar durchaus etwas damit zu tun haben.
In dem verlinkten Thread hat es ein wenig geholfen, die Spulen selbst (die ja normalerweise keinen Kontakt zum Kühlblock haben) mit einem weichen Wärmeleitpad abzudämpfen.


----------



## Duke711 (16. Mai 2017)

Mit dem EK Fullcover und anderen werden die Spulen aber direkt über ein 1,0 mm Wärmeleitpad gekühlt. Meine Karte hatte extremes Spulenfiepen und nun fiept diese nicht mehr


----------



## Thaurial (16. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Mit dem EK Fullcover und anderen werden die Spulen aber direkt über ein 1,0 mm Wärmeleitpad gekühlt. Meine Karte hatte extremes Spulenfiepen und nun fiept diese nicht mehr



Also ich sehe als Laie einige Spulen auf dem PCB, die nicht vom Pad abgedeckt sind. Ich hatte definitiv auch mal eine 980ti auf der das fiepen deutlich lauter war mit dem Fullcover ekwb als ohne. Das liegt natürlich auch an der Geräuschkulisse.

Ich denke, das fiepen ist reine Glücksache (und ich nehme jetzt WC Blocks  )


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

Womöglich liegt genau hier der Hund begraben.
Bei meinen 980Tis herrschte da auch ziemlich viel Verwirrung:

Wenn man sich nämlich mal anguckt, wie die meisten Serien-Luftkühler bestückt sind, dann haben die links und rechts neben den Spulen Wärmeleitpads aber NICHT auf den Spulen selbst:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/nyL_a7zBbD8/maxresdefault.jpg
das gilt auch für einige Wasserblocks: http://www.swiftech.org/images/products/detail/Komodo-NV-Titan-Eco-HiRes_bottomx800.jpg

Die Montageanleitung von EKWB hat nun aber vorgeschrieben, dass man auf die Spulen und rechts daneben Pads klebt. (nicht links daneben)
Dummerweise war der EKWB Kühler gerade in den Bereichen links und rechts neben den Spulen schön plan gefräst und blank geschliffen (was darauf schliessen liess, dass genau dort Pads hinsollen).
Der Bereich über den Spulen war aber nur grob ausgefräst.

Das Ganze endeten dann genau in dieser Konfusion:
980Ti Vrms EK waterblock | Overclockers UK Forums

Worauf ich hinauswill:
Es ist mir nach wie vor nicht ganz klar, ob auf die Spulen nun Pads sollen oder nicht.
Wenn man es nicht macht, dann stehen die Spulen frei im Raum und können womöglich stärker schwingen und "fiepen".
Deswegen hat der User im von mir oben verlinkten Thread ja nachträglich noch ein Pad  auf die Spulen seiner R9 390 draufgepappt und das Fiepen damit reduziert.

Deswegen die Frage an Spoti:
Hast du dein Wärmeleitpad auf deine Spulen gesetzt oder nicht?


----------



## wolflux (18. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Womöglich liegt genau hier der Hund begraben.
> Bei meinen 980Tis herrschte da auch ziemlich viel Verwirrung:
> 
> Wenn man sich nämlich mal anguckt, wie die meisten Serien-Luftkühler bestückt sind, dann haben die links und rechts neben den Spulen Wärmeleitpads aber NICHT auf den Spulen selbst:
> ...



Ich sichere so viel Fläche mit Wärmeleitpads und Wärmeleitpaste ab wie es nur geht. Dafür habe ich ja eine FULLcover. Auch auf und an den Spulen und es gibt eine 0.5mm beidseitig klebende Wärmeleitfolie um normalerweise Speicherkühlerchen aufzukleben, um an den nicht isolierten Seitenteilen   der Fullcover abzukleben.


----------



## Thaurial (18. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich sichere so viel Fläche mit Wärmeleitpads und Wärmeleitpaste ab wie es nur geht. Dafür habe ich ja eine FULLcover. Auch auf und an den Spulen und es gibt eine 0.5mm beidseitig klebende Wärmeleitfolie um normalerweise Speicherkühlerchen aufzukleben, um an den nicht isolierten Seitenteilen   der Fullcover abzukleben.



Naja ich denke die meisten  decken genau die markierten Stellen ab und gut ists. Sich an die Bedienungsanleitung zu halten ist manchmal kein Fehler *G*

Das ganze zu erweitern ist erstmal keine schlechte Idee, allerdings ist es wohl auch größtenteils unnötig. Man sollte auch beachten, dass man genua wissen muss wie dick ein wlp WO sein darf, damit der Kühler wirklich 100%ig aufsitzt. Denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kann man sich eher Probleme einhandeln, als Verbesserungen..


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Mai 2017)

Die Spulen sollen ja nicht gekühlt werden mit dem Fullcover, deshalb braucht man hier keine Pads. 

Durch das Fullcover werden dir Schingungen der Spulen stärker übertraken, da der Schall voll aufs Fullcover prallt.

Dicke Pads können dies eben dämpfen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpatteL (18. Mai 2017)

Aber Pads an Stellen wo keine sein sollen, können dazu führen, das der Kühler da wo es wichtig ist nicht mehr richtig aufliegt.


----------



## Thaurial (18. Mai 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Aber Pads an Stellen wo keine sein sollen, können dazu führen, das der Kunde da wo es wichtig ist nicht mehr richtig aufliegt.



Welcher Kunde?`

Ja - genau das meinte ich.


----------



## SpatteL (18. Mai 2017)

Kühler >.<
Scheiß Autokorrektur...


----------



## wolflux (18. Mai 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Spulen sollen ja nicht gekühlt werden mit dem Fullcover, deshalb braucht man hier keine Pads.
> 
> Durch das Fullcover werden dir Schingungen der Spulen stärker übertraken, da der Schall voll aufs Fullcover prallt.
> 
> ...



Mich versteht heute wieder keiner, nicht zur Kühlung, zur Gräusche-Dämmung oben, links,rechts. Diese Wärmeleitpads halbieren dieses Zirpgeräusch.
Wundere mich, das niemand auf so simpele Dinge kommt. Alte Hasen können vielleicht doch noch etwas neues  beibringen. 
Aber davon abgesehen werden Spulen auch sehr warm, erst recht wenn 300 Watt durchmaschieren. Gemessen habe ich das allerdings noch nicht. Dafür habe ich immer für unter der Fullcover entweder seitlich oder von oben einen 40mm Lüfter.
MfG.


----------



## Thaurial (18. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Mich versteht heute wieder keiner, nicht zur Kühlung, zur Gräusche-Dämmung oben, links,rechts. Diese Wärmeleitpads halbieren dieses Zirpgeräusch.
> Wundere mich, das niemand auf so simpele Dinge kommt. Alte Hasen können vielleicht doch noch etwas neues  beibringen.
> Aber davon abgesehen werden Spulen auch sehr warm, erst recht wenn 300 Watt durchmaschieren. Gemessen habe ich das allerdings noch nicht. Dafür habe ich immer für unter der Fullcover entweder seitlich oder von oben einen 40mm Lüfter.
> MfG.



ja dafür müsste man für "sein" eigenes Modell auch mal wissen welche der spulen so nervig herzirpt.. im zweifelsfall halt jede..


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist nach dem Umbau mit meinem EK-Block kein "fiepen" vorhanden.

Beim Umbau ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das MSI hier auch was über die Spulen kleben hatte.
Habe zufällig damals ein Bild davon gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheint soll dadurch etwas Druck auf den Spulen lasten damit keine Schwingungen einstehen können.
Verbaut habe ich diesen Pad aber nicht, da der nicht ganz so dünn war und ein Abstand hätte verursachen können.

EDIT: Auf dieser Webseite ist meine Grafikkarte im zerlegtem Zustand besser zu sehen: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
Auch dort ist dieser Pad im Einsatz.


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2017)

Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Spulenfiepen/zirpen mit dem Luftkühler einfach nicht hörbar war, weil die Karte schlicht zu laut war


----------



## Duke711 (20. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Spulenfiepen/zirpen mit dem Luftkühler einfach nicht hörbar war, weil die Karte schlicht zu laut war



Das glaube ich auch, und das Wärmeleitpad wurde nicht verbaut und die Spulen liegen frei. Denn diese kleinen Spulen können einen massiven Kupferblock befüllt mir Wasser nicht zum Schwingen anregen (Körperschall).


----------



## Duke711 (26. Mai 2017)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Also ich sehe als Laie einige Spulen auf dem PCB, die nicht vom Pad abgedeckt sind. Ich hatte definitiv auch mal eine 980ti auf der das fiepen deutlich lauter war mit dem Fullcover ekwb als ohne. Das liegt natürlich auch an der Geräuschkulisse.
> 
> Ich denke, das fiepen ist reine Glücksache (und ich nehme jetzt WC Blocks  )



Da musst Du aber als Laie vollkommen fehlgeleitet sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Ich habe da mal was eingekreist - die können theoretisch alle fiepen.


----------



## Duke711 (29. Mai 2017)

Der neben dem Ram ist mit einem grauen Wärmeleitpad bedeckt. Die anderen sind soweit richtig, aber es kommt ja auch noch auf die Anzahl an.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Ja klar, deswegen kann man auch nicht pauschalisieren. Man kann eine Karte mit 20 Spulen haben und keine fiept oder ne Einsteigerkarte mit 3 Spulen und da zirpt es schon.


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juni 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Da musst Du aber als Laie vollkommen fehlgeleitet sein.




Eben - ich denke nicht, dass jeder Laie die von Eumel eingekreisten Spulen beachtet bzw ich wüsste auch nicht genau, welche WLP Dicke ich da nehmen müsste. Nicht so einfach bzw es ist auch Glücksache, zudem gibt es einfach Serien die mehr und welche die weniger Zirpen.


----------

